# Not the same anymore since school started



## TinyTheBudgie (May 20, 2018)

hi! It's been a while. But I don't know how but Tiny doesn't act the same since school started. She is more stressed and doesn't trust me like she used to do. I think it's because I doesn't give her that much attention because of school. In the vacantion I gave her attention 24/7. I don't have a lot of friends so I didn't do much this holiday. The friends I have were busy and were working or something. So I spent most of the time in my room with her. And now school has started I am not with her every second of every day. And it looks like she is mad at me or something. She bites me more often. She screams when I leave the room and she doesn't trust my hand that much anymore. I don't know what to do. She still comes to me and talks to me and all that stuff. But it's not like before. She is I think almost 8/9 months (don't knoe for sure). What hurts me most is to see her stressed. What can I do to get her used to the new quantity attention. I still give her fully attention when I come home after school. Untill she wants to sleep. She has new toys and she can fly so it doesn't look like she is bored. She sings and is still active. But most of the time is she stressed because school started. What can I do to get the bond back and what can I do to get her used to me going to school?


----------



## philw (Aug 22, 2014)

She's just missing the amount time she spends with her "social group". Your school is most important, but you should be able to make accommodations in your schedule to keep your bond. Is is possible to have her close to you in your room when there? When you're not home do you have a small tv or radio on while you're away. When you have her out provide treats, and opportunities to explore different objects/toys outside of her cage.
Changing around the perch arrangement/toys weekly can provide enrichment. Some budgies enjoy chewing up small crumpled up pieces of paper. Be creative and don't give 
up. Good luck. I think you may be more stressed than her, thinking that school starting is the only problem. She just notices that you're not around as much. Budgies really aren't "angry birds".


----------



## TinyTheBudgie (May 20, 2018)

philw said:


> She's just missing the amount time she spends with her "social group". Your school is most important, but you should be able to make accommodations in your schedule to keep your bond. Is is possible to have her close to you in your room when there? When you're not home do you have a small tv or radio on while you're away. When you have her out provide treats, and opportunities to explore different objects/toys outside of her cage.
> Changing around the perch arrangement/toys weekly can provide enrichment. Some budgies enjoy chewing up small crumpled up pieces of paper. Be creative and don't give
> up. Good luck. I think you may be more stressed than her, thinking that school starting is the only problem. She just notices that you're not around as much. Budgies really aren't "angry birds".


hi thanks for the reply. But I'm actually with her every time after school. her cage and her toys and everything is in my bedroom. So she is with me all the time. I go home if a lesson does not continue. So I can spend more time with her. She loves paper haha. Sometimes I make random toys out of paper and she loves them haha. When I'm home from school I give her 'till dinner fully attention and that's 2/3 hours. After dinner I make my homework while she is trying to "eat" my notebook. I talk to her what I'm doing and most of the time I make my homework with music. So I still give her attention. After my homework I give her fully attention. Untill she is ready to go to bed. She is out of the cage all the time when I'm home. Thank you for the all the advice. I will not give up hihi. She is too importent for me to give up.


----------



## philw (Aug 22, 2014)

I'd say you're doing everything right, and that she has a great home with you as her human flock pal, who understands how to enrich her life.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

I think the most likely reason could be that Tiny is growing up . Many times as a budgie matures, their wild instincts kick in more. Of course some individuals stay the same, but it is very common for them to become more distant as they mature.


----------



## TinyTheBudgie (May 20, 2018)

Hey guys,

I think it was a phase. She still screams sometimes. But she trusts my hand again like she did before. So thats a good thing.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Awesome to hear!  Glad Tiny is being social with you once again.


----------

